# The Condor Cycles thread - Post your pics here



## markhr

Let's see them

Here's mine


----------



## Shojii

Hi, I know it's been a while since the last post, but here's my Condor Fratello.

Campy Daytona/Centaur mix. 23.5 pounds of steel (54cm). Such a beautiful ride...


----------



## fearby

Reynolds 653 steel tubing
Campag Chorus throughout
Cinelli bars and stem
Now have a Cervelo R3 so its redundant but still going strong


----------



## rellimreeb

I dig those disc brakes on the cross bike. I bet it stops on a dime. 
It would be neat to see disc brakes adapted for road bikes. After all, cars gave up cable brakes in the 30's.
Nice bikes - I like the lines of these steel tubed frames.


----------



## sparrowlegs

Here's mine.

Absolutely love it. Cracking customer service at Condor too.


----------



## thedips

where can you get new condor frames in USA? havnt seen any around my area LOS ANGELES.. the RAPHA CONDOR frames look awesome! prolly the only pink bike id ride!


----------



## remymartin

My Condor Leggero....


----------



## Mountain Elephant

Like the Leggero, really nice! What year is this frame?


----------



## remymartin

Thanks Mountain Elephant. It's a 2006 model but the bike's only two weeks old.


----------



## sdwalker67

*Condor Superbird*

I've been looking at the Condor Superbird SR-A or S6D but I can't find any reviews except a couple that say the frame is basically a CAA10. Can anyone give me some reviews one way or the other on the Condor. I don't mind the SR-A as I figure I will upgrade sooner or later but I do want a solid frame I can stay with for several years and anything is an improvement over lugging steel!

Thanks
Steve
IYAOYAS


----------



## milesbgibbons

Mountain Elephant said:


> Like the Leggero, really nice! What year is this frame?


That is a beautiful frame, keep that baby going and clean!


----------

